# Treating with corid...



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost 2 weeks ago I ended up with 3 white rocks and have them in a separate pen from my other 6 EE chics. They were weak and not well kept but seemed to be coming along good. Today I noticed 3 separate reddish/bloody poops from the white rocks. We have had a lot of rain and their pen is too moist also. Should I treat with Corid and also should I treat the EEs as well? They're separated but not a lot of distance..maybe 20 feet away..


----------

